# The Reo King



## Petrus (2/10/15)

Hey guys. I want to go to the next level. I want a Rio. I need some info please. What is the vape like.....hot, cold, variable wattage, I don't have a clue. Is it worth, or will I miss my Billow v2? What aromizer to use? And most important.....who has stock?

Thanks


----------



## Christos (2/10/15)

Petrus said:


> Hey guys. I want to go to the next level. I want a Rio. I need some info please. What is the vape like.....hot, cold, variable wattage, I don't have a clue. Is it worth, or will I miss my Billow v2? What aromizer to use? And most important.....who has stock?
> 
> Thanks


I don't miss the billow v2.

I also don't miss broken tanks. 
The reo is a mech mod but you can tailor your vape based on your builds. 

I like the vortice RDA, the rogue and sometimes the velocity. 

Bear in mind you need bottom feed RDAs.

Have you tried dripping? 
If you have a mech mod or a regulated mod try a Dripping and see if you like the flavour. Set your regulated mod to 3.7 volts.

If you like dripping and want convinience and an almost indestructible mod then a reo is an option. @Oupa from vapourmountain is the reo stockist.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/15)

Take a browse in Reoville! Tons of info. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reoville.f67/

Start with this thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-the-basics.t2561/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (2/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Take a browse in Reoville! Tons of info. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reoville.f67/
> 
> Start with this thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-the-basics.t2561/


Oom Rob is the reo king IMHO.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (2/10/15)

Ps. I just dropped my reo and it chipped a tile in my kitchen. 
I was very upset about the reo.

Turns out the drip tip bent but that's it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Petrus (2/10/15)

Christos said:


> I don't miss the billow v2.
> 
> I also don't miss broken tanks.
> The reo is a mech mod but you can tailor your vape based on your builds.
> ...


@Christos, thanks for the info, yesterday when driving from the Free State to Kzn, 3 devices in the car, mind you and not one leak free. The subbox was a disaster, the ego one just as bad the billow tank won with the least spillage, after that ride I recon a Reo will do the job.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos (2/10/15)

Petrus said:


> @Christos, thanks for the info, yesterday when driving from the Free State to Kzn, 3 devices in the car, mind you and not one leak free. The subbox was a disaster, the ego one just as bad the billow tank won with the least spillage, after that ride I recon a Reo will do the job.


The velocity leaks like mad for me and the derringer as well but that's because I over squonk.

I have a polystyrene cut out where my reos sit in my car in the cupholder.

Reos are not for everyone. For me it was a end game device.
I just want my nic hit with awesome flavour and moderate clouds.

I'm not interested in the latest and greatest device. I just want something that works well and works consistently.

The reo is that.

I have met people who don't like the reo and have owned 1.

My advice is try a dripper wich comes with a bottom feed pin and if you don't like it well at least you have a dripper.
If you do like it then when you buy a reo you already have an RDA you can use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## GerharddP (2/10/15)

Petrus said:


> Hey guys. I want to go to the next level. I want a Rio. I need some info please. What is the vape like.....hot, cold, variable wattage, I don't have a clue. Is it worth, or will I miss my Billow v2? What aromizer to use? And most important.....who has stock?
> 
> Thanks


Its THE mech you'll EVER own. You build your coils to suit your style, hot/cold, clouds/flavor...I will never go regulated again. It more than likely will outlast me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (2/10/15)

Hi @Petrus

The Reo is a marvellous device. I bought three of them in May 2014 and they have been in daily service ever since.

I started off mouth to lung and the Reo/RM2 is the best mouth to lung vape Ive tried. Still do mouth to lung about half the time. RM2 is a simple yet highly effective atty. Small chamber. Very dense and very rich flavour. No tank ive tried can match its flavour for most juices. Especially for my hard hitting tobaccoes. It works very well and is simple to use. Rugged and robust. If looked after it will serve for a long, long time.

The only downsides (versus tanks with regulated devices) are the squonking every few puffs and the battery gets a bit weaker after about half a tank (3ml of juice). But easy to put in a fresh batt. That said, for me, the richness in flavour is well worth it. The squonking becomes second nature.

Allround, its probably the best money ive spent on vape gear since I started.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD (3/10/15)

Bottom fed devices are king of the vape world in my opinion, especially if you know what type of vape you like. Slap your favorite coil into one of the many BF atomizers out there, screw it on the Reo and be assured that it will never let you down.
Sure there are many quality BF mods out there, quality being the operative word but the Reo grand is the cheapest of them all. That being said, there's nothing cheap in the Reo's build design, my Reo has had all kinds of crazy falls and still she vapes the way she did when I first got her. I love my friggen Reo.....

^^I dont know why or to whom I typed that out to any more  but I'm leaving it there 




Petrus said:


> Hey guys. I want to go to the next level. I want a Rio. I need some info please. What is the vape like.....hot, cold, variable wattage, I don't have a clue. Is it worth, or will I miss my Billow v2? What aromizer to use? And most important.....who has stock?
> 
> Thanks



Best decision of your vape journey, the vape is exactly like you want it, the trick to it, is choosing the right atomizer that fits your vaping style. hot or cold the choice is yours. Share more on your vaping style and watch how fast you find the perfect atty with the help of Reoville, these peeps are awesome.

You can get a brand new Reo from Vapor Mountain, I think Oupa has a white SL in stock (not to sure, PM Oupa if you're interested) otherwise wait for the next shipment and order the perfect color combo of your choice.

There's also a fairly new Reo grand in the classifieds you might want to check out, it comes with one of the best BF attys out now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

